# Wade fishing w/extra rod/reel



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Every once in a while I see someone wadefishing in the distance with an extra rod/reel in what looks like a shoulder harness with a rod holder. Anyone know where this could be purchased. I would like to look at one. Don't know that I would buy or use it but is sure seems like a good idea t have a spare r/r when you're 1/2 a mile from the boat.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

buy you the fishnhunt wade belt. It has two rod holders on it. just put the spare rod on the opposite side of your casting motion or it can cause a big mess. :redface:

http://www.fishandhunt.com/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Pain in the tucus*

IMHO...I've tried it numerous times all different ways. You can find or make something to pull this off... I have stuffed the extra rod in the back of my wader, I have made a rod holder in the top of a life jacket, top of a camel back (that worked best), added a rod holder to cross strap of waders across back of shoulders...

all were convenient but the first time you cast and catch your other rod while in fish you'll regret it while you fish the backlash out... or you'll bend over wrong and it will fall out into the water...that was fun.

Just get faster on retying knots, take less lures on the wade and only bring the ones that you are most confident with. There was a recent post and the consensus is to reduce what you bring on a wade and wade closer to the boat...

One rod, small box of confident producing lures, stringer, boga, and hemos... that's it


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> Just get faster on retying knots, take less lures on the wade and only bring the ones that you are most confident with. There was a recent post and the consensus is to reduce what you bring on a wade and wade closer to the boat...
> 
> One rod, small box of confident producing lures, stringer, boga, and hemos... that's it


Not to hijack the thread, but people wouldn't have to wade so far from the boat if they didn't roar in wide open and bail out. Seen it way too many times.:headknock Only thing better is when people wade in the direction they just came through.

As far as extra R&R, If I am going on a long wade I like one lefty and one righty.


----------



## wetluers (May 21, 2004)

The Wave Pack works very well. There are many advantages to carrying multiple rods. Just ask bass fishermen!


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*x rod*



troutsupport said:


> IMHO...I've tried it numerous times all different ways. You can find or make something to pull this off... I have stuffed the extra rod in the back of my wader, I have made a rod holder in the top of a life jacket, top of a camel back (that worked best), added a rod holder to cross strap of waders across back of shoulders...
> 
> all were convenient but the first time you cast and catch your other rod while in fish you'll regret it while you fish the backlash out... or you'll bend over wrong and it will fall out into the water...that was fun.
> 
> ...


 I don't even carry extra rod in kayak, let alone wading. Keep it simple.


----------



## Fish Patrol (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey wantaBfishin,

There's a guy named Shane that usually has a booth at the GR Brown Fishing Show (this year March 3rd thru March 7th). It is a backpack-wade belt combination that is well made and quite impressive. You can take a look at it at his website: www.bigfishwish.com . In addition, the fly fishing venue at Bass Pro or Orvis has some high end front and rear mini packs that are really neat and could be easly addapted with the installation of a rod holder. Good Luck.

Kenny


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*FNH*

G, FishnHunt has a cool store also on the beltway. Lotsa cool stuff.

This gentleman already knows how to carry one rod. He was asking for help on how to carry 2! LMAO

I carry mine in the center of my back. Just put your lure at the height to where it is above your head EVERY TIME or it will catch your clothing.
FTU has a cool little belt like McBride uses. Fish N Hunt, wade aide.
I guess it depends on how deep you like to wade.
That back pack thingy looks cool. (but too much stuff for me.)



Gilbert said:


> buy you the fishnhunt wade belt. It has two rod holders on it. just put the spare rod on the opposite side of your casting motion or it can cause a big mess. :redface:
> 
> http://www.fishandhunt.com/


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> G, FishnHunt has a cool store also on the beltway. Lotsa cool stuff.
> 
> This gentleman already knows how to carry one rod. He was asking for help on how to carry 2! LMAO
> 
> ...


the fnh has two rod holders


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Fish Patrol said:


> Hey wantaBfishin,
> 
> There's a guy named Shane that usually has a booth at the GR Brown Fishing Show (this year March 3rd thru March 7th). It is a backpack-wade belt combination that is well made and quite impressive. You can take a look at it at his website: www.bigfishwish.com . In addition, the fly fishing venue at Bass Pro or Orvis has some high end front and rear mini packs that are really neat and could be easly addapted with the installation of a rod holder. Good Luck.
> 
> Kenny


He makes the best stringer as well.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

The 'bigfishwish' appears to be what I have been seeing. I will take a look at the Boat Show.
Thanks for the all the inputs!


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> He makes the best stringer as well.


Yup. Last I heard he was sold out.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

sanleonjohn said:


> Keep it simple.


I used to keep it simple until a trip on a morning following a full moon. As we pulled out of the ditch we noticed alot of movement and shut down and jumped off. After about a 40 yard wade towards the ICW it was non stop action. With all that was going on I didn't notice a wind knot on the tip of my rod and had a blow up on my TW and snap, there is 6" of the top of my rod dangling and I have to wade back to the boat and get my other rod. By the time I got back the bite was still good but had slacked off considerably, since that day I always carry an extra rod


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

There are a LOT of times that my boat gets real small. If something happened, like last week' it's a long, long wade back. I know you can't have a spare everything but I'm gonna look at that wade belt and harness outfit. Might be worth it. Still don't know? I am probably the most KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) guy there is but I have been wondering about this for a while.
Never hurts to look!
Thanks,


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

anyone know what happened to bigfishwish and the wade pack?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

NOT TO SOUND CHEAP HERE BUT, I HAVE AN OLD WEIGHT LIFTING BELT THAT I USE. PUT IT AROUND YOUR WAIST AND TIGHTEN UP JUST A BIT. NOT TOO TIGHT OBVIOUSLY, IT SERVES 2 PURPOSES..... HOLDS YOUR ROD IN BETWEEN YOUR BACK AND BELT AND EVERY ONES KNOWS THAT AFTER A WHILE WADING CAN TIGHTEN UP YOUR BACK, IT ACTUALLY HELPS MY BACK OUT.

I RATHER DEAL WITH THAT,THEN TO DEAL WITH A BROKEN ROD AND HAVING TO LEAVE THE FISH BITING BECAUSE YOU HAVE TO WALK BACK TO THE BOAT!:rotfl:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I too only use 1 rod ........I just put an extra long flouro leader before I go out. So I can re-tie multiple times without the leader getting too short. But its personal preference, I just like less on my person when I'm out there......as for your reel messing up.........if you aren't confident in your reels, I guess multiple would be best.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

try wade aid belts , they can be used as a floatation devise and hold 2 rods but this is a little deep Imo with a wade aid belt and 2 rods . need to keep it simple when you are this deep ., especially if nice size Bull shark decides to pay you a visit


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I use 2 sometimes but they are both being used. If the flat allows, I will put on a piggy or mullet and cast it up in the grass and stick the rod in the extra holder and then cast out to deeper water for trout while wading. I've picked up a few reds this way. My buddy would make fun of me and ask if I needed some outriggers on my belt as well and I could put a few more rods out. LOL!!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Bring a tube, like you would use when you float the river. Attach to it every tackle box you have, a Coleman stove so you can cook your catch, a freshwater supply, ice chest with drinks and sides for when you eat cooked catch. Also, maybe one of those floating lounge chairs, just incase you want to take a nap on those longer wades... 

I find it hilarious, the amount junk some people bring with them. It's honestly like traveling with a girl. Less is more... less stuff to loose, fumble with, get in your way, break. You are wade fishing, not setting up base camp in Antarctica. 

If you birdnest a reel, cower in your lack of fishing ability, and head back to the boat to retrieve your back-up. Haha, its all in good fun heckling your friends as they make that shameful trek. I am not saying that I am the best fisherman, Lord knows I have made that walk too many times... but it makes you a better fisherman.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

wannaB, aren't you thankful you were the recipient of all of this unsolicited advise about carrying one or two rods?

i guess a REAL fisherman could catch as many fish with a pocket fisherman r&r and leftover spam from lunch...


----------



## yakattack (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll often wade with two rods but they have two different styles. My main rod is a 7' baitcasting that is great for tops and most plastics. However, whenever I target flounder in shallow water I also carry a 7' med heavy spinning rod with braided line for better hook setting on flounder. I put it in my back under my belt.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll often wade just wearing a fig leaf, stalk the shallows and creep up on trout, and catch them bare-handed. I'll string them up on a grapevine and go after more. And who needs a boga when you have a grip like Tarzan.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> I'll often wade just wearing a fig leaf, stalk the shallows and creep up on trout, and catch them bare-handed. I'll string them up on a grapevine and go after more. And who needs a boga when you have a grip like Tarzan.


Dude... dont even get me started on bogas.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

wetluers said:


> The Wave Pack works very well.


I have used the Wave Pack for a couple of years and like it a lot if I actually try to carry an extra rod. Most of the time I make do with one rod. I also like the placement on your left front shoulder well above the water of a rod holder that allows you to stash your rod there while dealing with a fish, changing lures, etc.

-hook


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

someone sell me a wave pack


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Shallow wading a belt is good. But you have to stay shallow to keep the reel out of the water. 



For DEEP wading Shane's back pack is nice. because with your rods that high on your back it is doubtful that you will soak them unless you soak your waders at the same time. 

I carry spinning rod and bait castings most of the time.

Cheap buddy carries both spinning and casting. Carries his spare rod stuck in the back of his neoprene waders and that works for him for high and dry.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Where can I get one of Shane's backpacks?


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

goodwood said:


> Where can I get one of Shane's backpacks?


Wave Pack used to be at this website.

http://bigfishwish.com/

Sorry, I don't know where it went but it's not there now.

-hook


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

hookset4 said:


> Wave Pack used to be at this website.
> 
> http://bigfishwish.com/
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've looking all over the intrawebs. No luck yet.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I talked with Shane a while back and he was out of the back packs and was deciding if he was going to have more made or not right now with his real job keeping him toobusy.

I bought another buddies that did not use his and it is nice for deep winter wading where a waist belt would have your rod a ft under water.

Check the spelling Shane looks at the board ever so often. Check his handle it is Peesnuck or such. Never can remember the exact spelling.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My way.....*

Virtually all my fishing is shallow for reds. One rod if there is wind....BUT if everything is just right, I will unbutton my jeans, stick a fly reel down the back of my jeans, tilt it to the left, and rebutton jeans.

Pop used to say I looked like a roadrunner with his tail sticking up when he looked at me. Nothing like limiting out on tailing reds with a flyrod!

Later
R3F


----------



## Rockport Russ (Oct 11, 2006)

This suggestion would be of no use to those carrying a second rod for the purpose of grabbing it for alternative situations--but would be pretty good as a spare in case of breakage. In any case, I am planning to use it when I begin wading more than I have in the past: I have a bunch of G.Loomis Travel rods (3-piece) They are a little pricey, and I bought them solely in case I travel after I retire. But cheaper 3-piece rods suitable for bayfishing are available. So why not rig up a Camelbak--so you can have water and a few extra-light things along, like sunscreen and a snack. In the gear area, stow a spare reel, vacuum sealed in plastic, and say, a 3-piece travel rod (7-footer breaks down to what--28 inches or so?) Use a regular wade belt for normal purposes, and the Camelbak rides up high and dry. It's there if you need it and always good for a drink of water--If you take a swim, your reel is semi-permanently sealed, and you don't have a spare rod sticking up 10 feet in the air to get cut off by a passing Coast Guard chopper.

Russ


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I spent a lot of years wadefishing at areas that I could walk in. In my later years (I am 71 now) I started using a Do-Nut-a double Do-Nut, I should say, rigged with a rod holder, net, and a small tackle box. For the first 20 years of wading, I did not care to carry a second rod. I only carried a stringer, a rod, and my lures on my styrofoam hat.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Shane called me yesterday about fishing and when I asked he does not have any more wading back packs right now.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I have my wife walk behind me with a stringer, extra rod, and an ice chest. That way, she can hand me lures and fix me sammiches. Also, I can send her for the boat when I'm done.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*just wrong*



sweenyite said:


> I have my wife walk behind me with a stringer, extra rod, and an ice chest. That way, she can hand me lures and fix me sammiches. Also, I can send her for the boat when I'm done.


Do you have her clean the fish too?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

fishingtwo said:


> Do you have her clean the fish too?


 sure, right before she cooks them. I usually let her take a nap before she washes the boat and truck.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*good catch*



sweenyite said:


> sure, right before she cooks them. I usually let her take a nap before she washes the boat and truck.


YOU DA MAN:doowapsta


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

JimD said:


> Check his handle it is Peesnuck or such.


It is Peeshnuck. Good guy.

-hook


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

still trying to get one.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Just a wild guess but I am thinking Shane doesn't have any wading backpacks right now.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I can't argue with the simplicity of carrying a second R&R,*

but in lieu of doing so, I have used a Patagonia chest/belt pack to carry adequate lures, leader, etc. to re-rig if necessary for the past 15 years. I originally paid about $70.00, and in looking at Patagonia's site just now the price is still about the same! Mine has three zippered pockets, and if fitted with the appropriate plastic boxes(not Patagonia's), it's great to use on a kayak, or carry on another boat, or anytime you know you are going to be separated from your primary tackle supply for a time. Possibly, one could rig a rod holder to the shoulder strap, somehow?http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/patagonia-hip-chest-pack?p=48164-0-386


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Check this out. Ordered a couple of these from Amazon but haven't used them yet. Normally use the Wade Aid belt but extra reel ends up under water a lot. Thought we would give these a try.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nobody has nada. yup I'm going with a do-net or make me a wade barge.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Check this out. Ordered a couple of these from Amazon but haven't used them yet. Normally use the Wade Aid belt but extra reel ends up under water a lot. Thought we would give these a try.


thank you very much for this. I was gonna spend 70 bucks on the TTF one they sell at BPS. Now I can buy 2 of these instead. Only difference is the number of rod holders. I can easily install a couple more with no problems.


----------



## balynd (Feb 6, 2009)

wetluers said:


> The Wave Pack works very well. There are many advantages to carrying multiple rods. Just ask bass fishermen!


I like that one. Ive always thought about carrying two rods. One t/w and one w/a softy on it. Only thing I'm afraid of dunking my reel while down by my waist. Where did you pick that up?


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

goodwood said:


> thank you very much for this. I was gonna spend 70 bucks on the TTF one they sell at BPS. Now I can buy 2 of these instead. Only difference is the number of rod holders. I can easily install a couple more with no problems.


It actually has two rod holders on it. You just can't see the second one the way they took the picture.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Fishing Barge*

i made this a couple of years ago out of 3/4" PVC and it works well. i use 15' of rope to keep it away from me. i like the spare rod out of the way of casting and like the stringer tied to something besides me (sharks). the only improvement i'd make is where the small tackle box is located, i'd put 2 cross pieces beneath it to prevent it from turning. could even redo to add a place for a 6-pack size cooler.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been looking at these. www.ultimatewadefishingcaddy.com/


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

wetluers said:


> The Wave Pack works very well. There are many advantages to carrying multiple rods. Just ask bass fishermen!


Does anyone know where this bag went? I am unable to find it anywhere on the net, Not that I want to wade chest high but the belts seem to be low and I dont like to submerge my reels.


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

*Secure Rod Holder for 2nd Fishing Rod while wading*

Make sure to check out the WADE RIGHT by Coastal Fishing Gear. You can customize the gear you carry and have a secure place to put a second rod and free both hands to handle fish or tie on hooks. www.coastalfishinggear.com or www.waderight.com


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> I have my wife walk behind me with a stringer, extra rod, and an ice chest. That way, she can hand me lures and fix me sammiches. Also, I can send her for the boat when I'm done.


It hard to find a wife like that.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> buy you the fishnhunt wade belt. It has two rod holders on it. just put the spare rod on the opposite side of your casting motion or it can cause a big mess. :redface:
> 
> http://www.fishandhunt.com/


Fishand wade is my belt of choice.

I did a little modifing on mine by burning small holes in the elastic material and putting nylon tie wraps thru the belt and around the rod holder. MUCH improved. I used a torch to heat an small screwdriver to burn the holes, no dangling threads. BE AWARE: this may void your warranty.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I made my own: short piece of thin pvc pipe, a pair of Dickie suspenders from Wally World secured to waiding belt with zip ties. Reel is at neck level so can't get any higher than that. Suspenders come in black or kakie and have no metal on them. They help to keep belt in place if you are middle aged and your tool shed has grown larger with age (if you know what I mean). Also aids in others seeing you on the water (could tie a flag on it but I do have not at this time)


----------



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

*2 Rods using Wade Fishing Float*

I always fish with 2 rods just in case. A recent purchase of a Floatmaster Wade fishing Float does the trick for me. www.floatmasters.com Well build and very stable to float 2 rods. I like it and would suggest it to others.

Regards,
NE14fishing


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't wade now(medical reason) but before when i was wading i made myself something to help my fishing:


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

*Wave Pack*

Does anyone know where I can get one of these Wave Packs? I have been wanting one of these for a while, and now that my son is old enough to go wading with me i'm all in........Thanks


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Buy some Tony Clips from Fishing Tackle Unlimited. You can change out your lures in 5 seconds and be back fishing. You'll end up dunking your reel in the salt if you carry an extra rod, especially as you get in the deeper water.:texasflag


----------



## MagicMichael (Jul 31, 2013)

X2 on the Tony Clips. I had a buddy telling me other day that he thought the clips messed with the action too much and they were too visible. Anyone think the same thing ? Or is he wrong per usual?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

He's wrong as usual.

Fish can see a tiny clip but not a piece of lead and hook sticking out of the back of the lure?


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I carry an extra spool from a compatible reel..
All full and ready. ..


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I just invite Zeitgeist to go wade fishing with me and I have him hold my extra gear. He usually is just there to take pictures, so it works out well for us both.


----------

